# Self-prescribed TRT and HRT



## event462 (Jul 11, 2014)

So ever since my doctor gave me the clear to train at 100% again and to actually pursue trt and hrt on my own, I've slowly been stocking up on goodies! For now, I'm just on 250mg of test a week. Within 2 weeks though, I plan on completely changing EVERYTHING! I've already stated that I plan on keeping my test dose at the same level and then adding 200mg of mast p and 200mg of tren ace spread out out over the week. After that, I plan on using 2iu of hgh, 3 days on, 1 day off with 40-50mcg of T4. The only reason I don't do it all 7 days is cost.  When I wake up in the morning I plan on pinning 100mcg of CJC-1295 W/O Dac in the same needle as 100mcg of Ghrp-2 about 20 minutes before I take 1 iu of hgh on an empty stomach. I plan on doing this later in the evening as well, a few hours before I go to bed so as not to disrupt my own natural release of gh. 
   I've already had the VA check me out with a very intensive blood exam. Everything surprisingly turned out completely normal except for test levels which are now under 190! I plan on getting my blood checked every 3 months on my own, that way the VA won't wonder what the Hell is going on! So what do you guys think? I value everyone's opinion so please let me know!


----------



## DF (Jul 11, 2014)

Sounds like you've put together a thought out plan.  I don't see anything about an AI, anti prolactin or Hcg.  Do you plan on using those or have on hand if needed?  I know nothing of peptides, so I can't comment on those.  Mast is a great addition to trt.  I have yet to try tren, but have read a low dose has it's benefits for trt.  Best of luck to you & you may want to get your first round of blood work done sooner than 3 months just to make sure things look good.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jul 11, 2014)

splitting the GH up, 1iu am/ 1iu pm is a good idea for cost benefits.....as is the peptides 20min before the GH.


----------



## event462 (Jul 12, 2014)

DF said:


> Sounds like you've put together a thought out plan.  I don't see anything about an AI, anti prolactin or Hcg.  Do you plan on using those or have on hand if needed?  I know nothing of peptides, so I can't comment on those.  Mast is a great addition to trt.  I have yet to try tren, but have read a low dose has it's benefits for trt.  Best of luck to you & you may want to get your first round of blood work done sooner than 3 months just to make sure things look good.



I did blood work right before I even started trt so I would have a solid reference point. I have anastrozole on hand in case of gyno. I'm torn on the hcg. Some people say run it, others that if you do that trt is less effective and you will eventually become desensitized to hcg. Being as I don't plan on having kids, I think I'll hold off until I hear a better argument to use it! Luckily I have several great sources so if I need anything to help with nasty sides I can have it within a week. If you think I should add anything, just let me know!


----------



## juuced (Jul 12, 2014)

about the hcg.  I also dont want to have kids but it makes my sex better.  My girl likes nice big balls. It makes my orgasms better and the loads are huge.  I definately notice the differrence on vs off hcg.


----------



## DF (Jul 12, 2014)

event462 said:


> I did blood work right before I even started trt so I would have a solid reference point. I have anastrozole on hand in case of gyno. I'm torn on the hcg. Some people say run it, others that if you do that trt is less effective and you will eventually become desensitized to hcg. Being as I don't plan on having kids, I think I'll hold off until I hear a better argument to use it! Luckily I have several great sources so if I need anything to help with nasty sides I can have it within a week. If you think I should add anything, just let me know!



You may want to use the Ai from the start to prevent high prolactin.  The Mast will be of some help to keep the E2 in check, but you are adding a low dose of Tren.  I would recommend using .25mg E3D.  If you keep the estro in check then prolactin should not be an issue.  Also you may want to have caber or prami on hand just in case.  I have been on trt for a few years now & cut hcg a couple years ago.  I'm considering putting it back into my trt because my nuts have really shunk quite a bit & it may help improve sex.


----------

